# Brentwood- NorCal herfin' time again 5/17



## weak_link (Jan 13, 2008)

We had a quickie herf at Ratters today and decided I should make a thread for next week at my place.

Saturday May 17th in Brentwood 94513.

I'll be leaving for Yosemite all week so please PM Ratters or Bobarian for my address.

Lets say 1:00

Since I'll have been gone all week on vacation and getting home Friday night, I won't have had time to go to the store so we'll need to have you guys pack in whatever we decide to eat & drink. I know Jeff and Bob have the meat covered but things like potato salad, sides, drinks would all be great things to bring. 

Hope to see you at my place for Brentwood herf-a-thon 2008 part II.


----------



## MithShrike (Jan 29, 2007)

*Re: Brentwood- NorCal herfin' time again 6/17*

I should be able to make it in. I can bring potato salad.


----------



## Ratters (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Brentwood- NorCal herfin' time again 6/17*

I should be there. I'll bring some potato salad too.

I think since all our herfs seem to be so meat focused we should have one with just sides.


----------



## groogs (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: Brentwood- NorCal herfin' time again 6/17*

I will bring some home made Macaroni Salad (made by April, not me). I think we would all be lost without meat of some kind, but good idea Steve.


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: Brentwood- NorCal herfin' time again 6/17*

I got the adobado covered. Will bring fresh tortillas as well. And some drinks.:tu


----------



## gamayrouge (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: Brentwood- NorCal herfin' time again 6/17*

I'll probably be coming late. Let me know if there's anything in particular you guys want me to bring.

Tam


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: Brentwood- NorCal herfin' time again 6/17*

Tuesday bump


----------



## doctorcue (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: Brentwood- NorCal herfin' time again 6/17*

Thanks for the invite fellas but I'll be at the West Coast Brew Fest in Sacramento on Saturday. Unlimited sampling of micro-brew for the 4-hour event. Did I mention UNLIMITED SAMPLES??? So I won't be able to make it but light one up for me!


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

*Re: Brentwood- NorCal herfin' time again 6/17*

Wishing you all a good herf. My round trip mileage is 440 & with fuel cost considerations I don't stray to far from home these days. So herf it up my compadres. :tu:ss


----------



## Ratters (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: Brentwood- NorCal herfin' time again 6/17*

Um, think we could get a mod to change the title to 5/17?


----------



## weak_link (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: Brentwood- NorCal herfin' time again 6/17*



Ratters said:


> Um, think we could get a mod to change the title to 5/17?


Okay I'm back in town.


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

*Re: Brentwood- NorCal herfin' time again 6/17*



weak_link said:


> Okay I'm back in town.


How was the trip? We may have to make a side trip to the B&M to cool off a bit!:r


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

very nice with beer!

Glad you're back Bro!


----------



## weak_link (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: Brentwood- NorCal herfin' time again 6/17*



bobarian said:


> How was the trip? We may have to make a side trip to the B&M to cool off a bit!:r


You are reading my mind. It's supposed to be 96 tomorrow and we're gunna roast so the B&M sounds great.


----------



## weak_link (Jan 13, 2008)

I think we'll have one new face and the usual band of trouble makers on hand tomorrow. Any other takers for Roastathon '08?


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

MOBD may be coming with Heather and her mom! He is discussing plan now~


----------



## jjefrey (Sep 8, 2007)

It's gonna be hotter than hell tomorrow.

I hope we have some shade


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

We will head down to the shop when it gets real hot!


----------



## Ratters (Oct 7, 2007)

Eric's gonna put up his canopy. But a trip to the B&M is always good.


----------



## gamayrouge (Dec 21, 2007)

Due to the expected hot weather, I'll be coming in my herf Speedo. 



Can someone PM me Eric's address? I have it somewhere, but I have no idea where somewhere is. Thanks!

Pinoyman, that lumpia looks scrumptious!


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

gamayrouge said:


> Due to the expected hot weather, I'll be coming in my herf Speedo.
> 
> Can someone PM me Eric's address? I have it somewhere, but I have no idea where somewhere is. Thanks!
> 
> Pinoyman, that lumpia looks scrumptious!


I can eat a whole tray of those:r

So what time you're coming at the herf?


----------



## gamayrouge (Dec 21, 2007)

I've got a friends Bday BBQ before I head over. I'll probably be out there around 6 or 7. You goin? It'd be a pleasure to finally meet you.


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

gamayrouge said:


> Due to the expected hot weather, I'll be coming in my *herf Speedo*.
> 
> Can someone PM me Eric's address? I have it somewhere, but I have no idea where somewhere is. Thanks!
> 
> Pinoyman, that lumpia looks scrumptious!


TMI!!!:hn Damn, how did I miss the pic's of lumpia! :dr Looks like we will be oil wrestling for the lumpia tray! Watch out for this old man, Tam! No one gets between me and food or smokes!

Will be awesome to finally meet you Rollitto! I thought we were going to have to come knocking on your door!:r:chk

OMW out to get the adobado and fresh tortillas. :tu


----------



## weak_link (Jan 13, 2008)

Okay dudes- I got four bags of ice and a fresh fill on the propane this morning.

Did I remember to get drinks or anything else that might be useful? No, I forgot!! :r So, um, like, maybe someone can bring some stuff to drink. I do have Guiness in the fridge leftover from my Yosemite trip so we got that goin' for us. 

I'll be setting up my EZ-Up canopy as well as the table umbrella. 

What we really need is a misting system to hook up to the canopy. Do they make 'em that you just string up and screw into the end of the hose? I'm thinking I'm going to need to invest if they do.


----------



## weak_link (Jan 13, 2008)

couple other thoughts-

PM sent to Speedo-boy with my addy. :ss

My inlaws have a pool and live less than 10 minutes away. I think they'll be out most of the day so on the long shot they are, throw a pair of shorts in the car just in case we have the chance to make a diversion to cool off in the pool for a bit. Tam, notice I said SHORTS! That's just a long shot option but after sitting in the heat we might welcome the chance to take a quick dip. Tam has smoked in the shower but what about the pool? :r 

Also, I'm quite happy Mr. Rollito is going to take a break from working and join us for some good ol' BABOTL herfin' fun.

ps// Ratter please bring your big Stinky 'tray.


----------



## Ratters (Oct 7, 2007)

I'll stop off to get drinks on the way.

And yeah, I'm bringing the stinky.


----------



## jjefrey (Sep 8, 2007)

I'll be stopping at the store. Need anything else?


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

I got 4lbs adobado and tortillas. Need salsa, onions, cilantro?

Just got off the phone with Rollito! We finally get to meet the enigma that is PINOYMAN!!!


----------



## jjefrey (Sep 8, 2007)

bobarian said:


> I got 4lbs adobado and tortillas. *Need salsa, onions, cilantro?*
> 
> Just got off the phone with Rollito! We finally get to meet the enigma that is PINOYMAN!!!


I'll stop and pick it up.


----------



## jjefrey (Sep 8, 2007)

Do we have any idea on the final head count?




.


----------



## weak_link (Jan 13, 2008)

I think it's just going to be you, me, Steve, Bob, a late appearance from Tam and Rollito.

Sound about right? Hope I not forgetting anyone.


----------



## jjefrey (Sep 8, 2007)

weak_link said:


> I think it's just going to be you, me, Steve, Bob, a late appearance from Tam and Rollito.
> 
> Sound about right? Hope I not forgetting anyone.


What about Grant and OBD?

And Mithshrike he was the reason for the herf in the first place.


----------



## weak_link (Jan 13, 2008)

jjefrey said:


> What about Grant and OBD?
> 
> And Mithshrike he was the reason for the herf in the first place.


OBD is a maybe still (I knew I forgot someone) and Ratters said the other two had stuff come up.


----------



## gamayrouge (Dec 21, 2007)

sorry i didnt make it out guys, i ended up having a few too many drinks at the bbq.


----------



## jcarlton (Oct 24, 2006)

Pic's????


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Did Rollito actually come to a HERF? :r :tu


----------



## jjefrey (Sep 8, 2007)

jcarlton said:


> Pic's????


I don't think we took any pics


----------



## jjefrey (Sep 8, 2007)

Darrell said:


> Did Rollito actually come to a HERF? :r :tu


Yep, and he brought a big try of lumpia :dr
as well as some nice sticks to share.

.


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

Darrell said:


> Did Rollito actually come to a HERF? :r :tu


I thought you're coming Bro!

two hours herf with this fine Gentlemen is too long to make make you feel so welcome and part of the family, the BABotl.

I had a great time talking and smoking with you guys
and looking forward to the next one!

Steve, those Camachos are really good and I'm thinking to get rid of all my
CC's and convert myself to a camacho whore:r
Seriously, I think I'll grab a box of those.

Jeff, it's nice to meet you and knowing that you're just 30min. away from
us (Eric) and btw, congrats to the wife.

Bob, Finally we met and honored meeting you Bro!
Because of your encouragement I wouldn't be there and
now I'm looking forward for the next one, Thank You Bro!

Neighbor, thanks for accomodating us and nice to know that
you're only a few blocks away.

Again, thanks to everyone!


----------



## Ratters (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks for coming Rollito, and thanks for the lumpia, that was awesome. :tu I hope you really did enjoy the Camachos. Did you try the triple maduro yet?

Hope you can make the next one, I'm thinking of one at my house maybe June 7. I'll keep ya posted. Maybe even good Darrell can come for that one. :ss


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

It was another great herf, guys! 

Learned so much in that few hours from Rollito! Thank you for sharing your experiences and fine smokes. We may convert Steve yet!:r


----------



## ArnaudDMR (Apr 21, 2008)

I live in Sacramento and was looking at this thread. I'm hoping that I might come down to one of the Bretwood herfs that you host. It's all a matter of timing really. But they sound great. 

Hope to see you all there. :ss


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

Ratters said:


> Thanks for coming Rollito, and thanks for the lumpia, that was awesome. :tu I hope you really did enjoy the Camachos. Did you try the triple maduro yet?
> 
> Hope you can make the next one, I'm thinking of one at my house maybe June 7. I'll keep ya posted. Maybe even good Darrell can come for that one. :ss


I did and smoked three Camachos this sunday and enjoyed every single one of them.


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

pinoyman said:


> I did and smoked three Camachos this sunday and enjoyed every single one of them.


:r:rYou are turning into a real Camacho whore. PM Eric for the connection on the best price. :tu


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

ArnaudDMR said:


> I live in Sacramento and was looking at this thread. I'm hoping that I might come down to one of the Bretwood herfs that you host. It's all a matter of timing really. But they sound great.
> 
> Hope to see you all there. :ss


Would be great to meet you! There also some BOTL's in Sac!


----------



## weak_link (Jan 13, 2008)

pinoyman said:


> I did and smoked three Camachos this sunday and enjoyed every single one of them.


:r Which one did you enjoy the most?


----------



## yoshi94564 (May 1, 2006)

I just saw this thread and was wondering if anyone lives near Concord. PM me if anyone wants to hook up for a smoke!!!


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

We are all in the area Yoshii. Just keep an eye on this thread. i am sure we will be herfing sometime in June.:tu


----------



## MithShrike (Jan 29, 2007)

Sorry I couldn't make it brothers, grandma wanted to go to the Galt strawberry festival. That sucked. Sounds like you guys had more fun than I did. Should be meeting Amshel tomorrow evening.


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

MithShrike said:


> Sorry I couldn't make it brothers, grandma wanted to go to the Galt strawberry festival. That sucked. Sounds like you guys had more fun than I did. Should be meeting Amshel tomorrow evening.


That sucks!!!

I went to the Lodi Zinfest!!! Now that was fun... but very hot!!!

How much longer are you going to be around NorCal???


----------



## MithShrike (Jan 29, 2007)

Welp, I am back in AZ folks. Was able to meet up with Amshel yesterday and had a good time.

CREAM SODA!


----------



## Amshel (Nov 24, 2007)

Sorry about missing out on the Brentwood herf, but Matt and I held our own small get together. Something like homecoming for him. Yes, bombs were exchanged but he definitely go the better of me. And as for the cream soda, well that's a long story... 

Thanks for the tamales, eh, Matt. The bomb will not go unreturned.


----------



## Ratters (Oct 7, 2007)

bobarian said:


> We are all in the area Yoshii. Just keep an eye on this thread. i am sure we will be herfing sometime in June.:tu


OK, my house Sunday June 8.


----------



## ahbroody (Mar 24, 2008)

where is your place?
I am supposed to be in the valley on the 8th but may be able to come by depending on location.


----------



## jjefrey (Sep 8, 2007)

ahbroody said:


> where is your place?
> I am supposed to be in the valley on the 8th but may be able to come by depending on location.


It's in Fairfield


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

I will be in the area for a wedding on June 7th!!! I maybe able to Herf on Sunday the 8th!!!


----------



## Ratters (Oct 7, 2007)

Yay!


----------



## weak_link (Jan 13, 2008)

I'm booked up solid with family stuff for the next couple weeks.


----------



## ahbroody (Mar 24, 2008)

Damn fairfield isnt so close. I am supposed to be in turlock for my buddies daughters birthday. I kind of have to go as he is comming to my law school graduation on the 7th. 
Man you guys do a sunday one and I cant come. Please try to plan another sunday one. I may just set one up at my house. I got a big yard, a pool, a grill, lots of parking as I am a corner house. Just have to get the wifes approval.


----------



## Ratters (Oct 7, 2007)

I'll do some other Sunday ones. We usually get together every other week or so, so there will be plenty of opportunties.


----------



## groogs (Oct 13, 2007)

I am down for the 8th. That is my last free weekend before the wedding, and I am looking forward to herfin.


----------



## gamayrouge (Dec 21, 2007)

i'll try to make the one on the 8th, but if i do i'll have to head out uber early. work @ 4:30pm.


----------



## Ratters (Oct 7, 2007)

gamayrouge said:


> i'll try to make the one on the 8th, but if i do i'll have to head out uber early. work @ 4:30pm.


OK, why don't we start at noon so we can do a lunch and smokes. Hope to see you Tam.


----------



## groogs (Oct 13, 2007)

Ratters said:


> OK, why don't we start at noon so we can do a lunch and smokes. Hope to see you Tam.


That sounds great, I will be there and I will bring twice as much Potato salad this time. I can't wait.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

I won't make any promises, it all depends on how I feel after working on Sat - but I will try and make it. :tu


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm bringing the Kal-Bi!:tu


----------



## weak_link (Jan 13, 2008)

It's my wedding anniversary so I'm out like a trout, have fun guys. :w


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll bring whatever you need... 

How about beer??? Rootbeer for Ratters!!!:tu


----------



## Ratters (Oct 7, 2007)

Yay for rootbeer. :ckn See everyone Sunday. :ss


----------



## jjefrey (Sep 8, 2007)

I'll be there:chk

Let me know what you need me to bring.


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

I will will be without a computer for the next couple of days! 

Ratters has my cell phone number!!!

See you all at the Herf Sunday!!!:tu


----------



## Ratters (Oct 7, 2007)

Hey, if anyone coming tomorrow could bring a couple bags of ice, that would be awesome. :tu

See everyone tomorrow. :ss


----------



## groogs (Oct 13, 2007)

I will bring some Ice.


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

Great Herf Steve!!!:tu

Heather and I enjoyed ourselves immensely!!! 

We made it home to Chico a few hours ago and are exhausted from an eventful weekend!!!

Thanks again!!!


----------



## groogs (Oct 13, 2007)

dwhitacre said:


> Great Herf Steve!!!:tu
> 
> Heather and I enjoyed ourselves immensely!!!
> 
> ...


:tpd: Another great Herf Steve, thanks for hosting. I also enjoyed myself immensely.:tu


----------



## Ratters (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks guys, I must say I had a great time myself. :ss And thanks again Grant for the gift, that was WAY too kind.  Can't wait for the next one. And Heather, thanks for the cookies and Darrell thanks for the great smokes.


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

groogs said:


> :tpd: Another great Herf Steve, thanks for hosting. I also enjoyed myself immensely.:tu


As usual, had a great time herfing with all of you! Thanks to everyone for all the great smokes! Thanks Steve for being a great host!:tu


----------

